# Fuel injector options



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

If I turbo my GA16DE do I need 370cc injectors or will the 259cc injectors from the SR20DE be good enough. The reason I ask is that I have a set of perfectly good 259cc injectors just laying here in a box. Your input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

depends on how much boost you're going to run


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I will most likely be running somewhere between 7-10 lbs of boost. I don't know how much more than that a GA16DE can handle.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Michael DeLoach said:


> *I will most likely be running somewhere between 7-10 lbs of boost. I don't know how much more than that a GA16DE can handle. *


The stock SR injectors will barely handle about 7-8 lbs.

Mike


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Get an Apexi S-AFC either way.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I was able to get some 370cc injectors for $125.00. What exactly does the Apexi S-AFC do? Thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if u dont know how to use an AFC (piggy back fuel comp)....stick with a JWT ecu, ur car will last longer.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I do plan on using the JWT ECU. I was just trying to get info about the AFC since someone else brought it up!


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

The AFC allows you to add/subract fuel where it's needed. It's an excellent tuning tool but like mentioned above the JWT is safer unless you really know what your doing. I plan to use teh AFC along with the JWT ECU and a Wideband o2 so I know exactly where fuel needs to be changed. The Greddy Emanage is another piggyback that is actually better than the AFC since you can adjust timing curves as well as fuel.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-RtinMI, Thanks for the info......


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Assuming you are going to be running 5-7PSI of boost on the street and maybe at most 10 PSI at the track. Will using 370CC injectors affect your car economically while using less boost on the street??


----------

